# I need a shoulder to cry on - HAPPY UPDATE (now with pics and birth story)



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Background - I am 40wks2days pregnant today.

I know "due dates" are only arbitrary "expiration dates" and should not be taken to seriously. Besides, only 2 days "late" is no biggy. I have tried going late with ALL my babies and my earliest was 1 week "late". However, the other times it was just a bit frustrating being pregnant 1 - 2 extra weeks - I was feeling great otherwise.

It is different this time. Specially since Saturdat, it has become just unbearable. In the "good" days it feels like I am having the worst menstrual cramps. On the bad days I have such bad labor and lower back pains that I am sure the baby is coming RIGHT THEN. But they are non-productive and labor never starts...

I really don't care so much about the date - all my kids were so alert, chubby and healthy that I am sure they got the best deal by staying in longer than expected.

Still, I don't know how to cope with this any longer. The constant pain, not being able to sleep, walk or do anything is more than I can bear. I can't imagine being able to do this for 2 - 3 more weeks.

I just needed a shoulder to cry on and some other moms to talk to.









Thanks for listening.

Please pray/send good vibes my way


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

All my kids baked a couple of extra weeks.

I remember how frustrating it got at this point.

I don't suppose you really feel like going and telling your signifigant other to do his manly duty to help move things along?


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

sending the vibes~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dear Polihaupt baby,

Please come out so we can all meet you and you can start your wonderful life with your beautiful family.









See you soon,
Char


----------



## MommytoMJM (Aug 3, 2004)

I can't empathize since I have never been pregnant, but big huggies I will think baby having vibes for you.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

I know how frustrating it is. Miss Lauren was 2 weeks a day late, and I was miserable. I'll be sending your lots of labor vibes. Hang in there!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My last was 3 weeks late. My second was 2 weeks late and my first right on. Does this mean my 4th will be 4 weeks late









My fuse was so short that I had to have dh stay home the last 2 weeks to keep us all sane.








Polihaupt Your almost there. Eat lots of chocolate :LOL and dont answer the phone. And to your baby, come out come out so your family can meet you


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

That sounds so hard!
I'm sorry if I've missed any other posts, but...
are you able to take it easy right now, and only worry about yourself?
Can you spend some quality time soaking in warm water?
How about some calcium, or tea made by boiling whole cloves?

Are you getting lots of help with the kids, and outside-world stuff?

DD and I are thinking of you.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

My first was two weeks late, and my second only a week. But I was as uncomfortable with him as you sound to be.

Are you opposed to trying to jumpstart this labor yourself? If not, try DTD. Orgasms and sperm can be really effective. But I swear by castor oil. My DS was born not 10 hours after downing my little "cocktail".


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

Thinking open and out thoughts for you. ((((hugs))))


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

s Come on out baby!!!! (quickly!)


----------



## RubyV (Feb 4, 2004)

Hugs.

When I went late with dev, I spent those hellish weeks bouncing on a birthing ball while watching buffy on DVD.

When her colick would get bad, I'd pop on the soundtrack. She recognized the music from her time in utero.
















It's ok to be pissy. Have a friend or relative watch the kids and take a long, warm soak.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)




----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

's


----------



## 2boys2girls (Feb 10, 2005)

Come out little baby Polihaupt! Everyone is so anxious to SEE you!!!!

Oh gosh! Do I ever empathyze with you, and I never even went more than one day past my due date!! I can remember all that prelabor though, for weeks on end, and it is extremely exhausting and painful. My heart really goes out to you! The sacrifices we moms make!!!!

I wish I could send you a box of chocolate!!!







I do send you empathy and prayers for a quick and SOON labor!


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I know how you feel! Neither of my kids were late but those last weeks were awful. My 2nd DS was born in July and it was 95+ that week and a/cs are not standard around here so it was miserable. I sat out on my front porch and cried I couldn't take it anymore. Hang in there momma, its almost over!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

See, you are in labor. All of that stuff is helping to get the baby out. You are going to get up to go potty one night, and the baby is going to fall out onto the floor. :LOL


----------



## LongLiveLife (Nov 5, 2004)

Have you talked to your midwife/OB/doula about this? Have you tried babyspinning, to get the beeb in a better position? Painful, non-productive back labor can be a sign that babe is posterior. BTDT, and yuck, didn't like it one bit, even though both of mine came at 39 weeks.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

sending you baby come quickly vibes


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Said a little prayer.







Hope you have your new baby soon!


----------



## mountain (Dec 12, 2001)

you've got my shoulder. I've always been late with my babies...have a great labor, sending you vibes to help you find that mama strength


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

and









I have a solution. Go online and find a concert or play that you'd really like to see in your area tomorrow night. Buy the most expensive seats they have left. You'll be in labor shortly before you'd have to leave to attend.










Come, join us, Baby Polihaupt! We're fun people, you will find lots of love here.


----------



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope that the baby comes soon. Why not take two Tylenol PM and get some sleep. I had 4 days of prodromal labor before DS was born and my mw told me to take it. It took the edge off the contrax just enough so I could catch a few ZZZZs. Just try to rest and stay hydrated, your baby will be here soon.


----------



## wonderfulmom (Feb 29, 2004)

((hugs)) Your baby will be in your arms soon.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I'm moving this to Birth and Beyond because I'll bet some mamas there will be able to give you tips to mentally cope with this.

I had prodromal labor _endlessly_ for weeks and I know how frustrating it is to not know when the baby will finally come.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
I had prodromal labor _endlessly_ for weeks and I know how frustrating it is to not know when the baby will finally come.









me too.








s to Polihaupt.

take heart! your body is working! after all i went through ~ i ended up only being in "real" labour 2.5 hrs. so ~ the more time your body spends getting ready, the easier the final stages will be!

things that helped me:
* warm baths
* walking
* gentle yoga
* sitting cross-legged & rocking back and forth slowly
* visualizing birth & picturing my littlest one


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Oh, I second the chocolate and Tylenol PM (or Unisom). Yes, yes, yes. Warm bath, some meds to help you sleep and nighty night.

Your baby is so wise! There are always good reasons why they don't come when we expect them to. Heck, isn't that what the biggest lesson of parenting is? That we are not in control?









Your little one has his/her own journey to go through. This is part of it.

Be open the love you're being sent. Have you thought about doing a bellymask? Getting a professional pedicure? A massage? A chiropractic adjustment?

You deserve to be surrounded with nurturing.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Thank you all soooooo much














I really needed this









I am happy to inform I feel like a new person right now.

DH has been wonderful and he has basically taken over of all my housework for me. He told me to stay in the bath, go straight to bed and not to get out while he cleaned the house and played with the kids :LOL
















I had 2 long warm baths today, ate a bunch of chocolates and took a nice long nap in the afternoon!!! OMG - what a difference!! The lack of sleep must have really taken its toll on my body and mental health. After the long 3 hour nap (snuggled with my 23 month old) I am feeling MUCH better. I even dare say that the thought of 2 more weeks of pregnancy does not seem as scary and overwhelming as it did earlier today.

Having said that, I did have TONS of contractions and A LOT of intestinal discomfort and lower back pain since I wrote. However, being rested and in better spirits does make all the difference in the world and I have been able to cope through all the pain relatively easily actually.

The baby keeps turning around. He was with his butt on my left side, he turned posterior in the afternoon and now he has the butt on my right







Come one baby - pick a spot already :LOL

I will make sure to get some "homework" done with DH later tonight to see if that helps things moving along









Oh, and I called the hairdresser and decided to get a haircut tomorrow (it's been over 1 years since my last cut)







Maybe that will help too.

Thank you all so much for your positive thoughts. If they don't help getting the baby to come out, they have sure already have helped me get into better spirits









P.S. The idea about the show tickets made me laugh, but it is soooo true. I have heard stories of this happening to a couple of my friends actually. DH is going to be preaching this Sunday, and those 2 hours - from 11am to 1pm - is the only time I hope the baby does NOT decide to come. Still, I can't stop thinking that it would be funny if I went into real labor while DH was giving his sermon and he had to leave the altar in his robe and all :LOL


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm glad you got a decent nap!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I can totally relate, my earliest was 13 days late. Don't be afraid to have a good cry. Thats actually what kicked my labor into gear with #5 at 15 days late. Wish I had given in and done it sooner.

Glad you had some sleep, some hot water and some chocolate.

Michelle


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

You are awesome and are going to do great.

What a super dear husband


----------



## CJ 5 (May 30, 2004)

yes that is a pain. I woke up every day for a month wondering "will today be the day.. God let today be the day" My baby was two weeks and 1 day overdue and that was from my NFP calculation.

I went and walked in the swimming pool a lot and found that helped so much. Sometimes just the water supporting my belly made me feel so much better.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

You are doing a great job mama!!!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

OMG!

Come on! Is this a joke or what?

Tuesday I had my membranes stripped + was told I was 80% effaced.

Wednesday, I spent THE WHOLE day with stabbing pains, mentrual cramps and a feeling I had to go but couldn't. I chose not to get excited about these signs though.

Then after I came home from the supermarket, I began having contractions I could not time at around 7 pm and bloody mucous began coming out - BTW, I had never seen bloody show before but I know it was a sign things were moving along.

At 11:00 the contractions began coming with a vengance. The real thing - those you cannot smile or talk through and need to medidate while having them in order to bear the pain! I began timing them and they wre 10 minutes apart. A lot of bloody mucous still coming.

By 1:30 am they began coming 7 minutes apart and and stronger! I was so happy - looking forward to calling the MW when they began coming closer.

Well, by 3am they had become weaker and then STOPPED!!!!!!!!!! What in the world?????? I could not believe it! I just sat on my bed in absolute frustration and disappointment.














The bloody stuff keeps coming, but no contractions at all.

Ok, I know I had began feeling positive about all of this, but not now! I am so sad and angry. I have prayed so much and really tried to keep positive, but after last night I feel like giving up...









Today I have to start going for NSTs and I am so afraid the hospital will purposefully find a problem just so they can induce me... It happened to my cousin. The baby was just napping and they said he was not responsive. Hello - why did they not tell her to eat something or used the little buzzer to wake the baby??

Having to be induced will be like running a long marathon just to have someone giving you a ride in the last mile. I was induced last time and was hoping so much to go on my own this time. I just can't have all those drugs injected in me again. My last baby was sleepy for a whole week - it was pretty scary actually.

I will go take a shower now.

Thanks for listening...


----------



## cholderby (Mar 17, 2004)

I wish I had something helpful to say!








You're in my prayers.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Hugs hun, I am so in your shoes, except my EDD is Sunday- but I have called my MWs 3 times telling them "it may be today- having some good pains







" Then the danm pains stop. I feel like I will be pregnant forever! DH love to tease me that this baby will be born on DDs birthday MARCH 31st!!!! What the hell is he thinking? That is really really not funny..... And why do we have to get pains that we even go as far as to time and we are like- YEAH looks good! Then they just stop??? I hate this, with my DD I just started with mentural cramps and then went into labor, with this one these pains have been going on for a week.... I am giving up- the towle has been give back- I am never going to have this baby- my pelvis will feel like it split in two for the rest of my life and I am doomed to just sit pregnant. And then to top it off my grandma tells me yesterday how sorry she is that I have not had this baby- and then she says "you look so skiny, I have not seen you so skiny for years, like from high school"..... Aggghhhhhhhh.......... I am not suposted to look skiny- I should be a big fat whale! I feel like it!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Your body is working, even if it doesn't seem like it in.
You will be holding your baby soon!


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

That sounds so frustrating and worrying!!!







Praying that you are in labor before you make it to the NST...


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

Awww, big







's mama. Remember just a couple of weeks ago how worried you were about being induced early? Now you're near the end and have done a wonderful job of growing that baby. Good luck w/your NST's.

Baby Polihaupt: Now that you're nice and big and cooked, why don't you give your mama a break? Come on out easily, smoothly, quickly and meet your mama. She's a great lady and can't wait to see you. Your papa and siblings can't wait to meet you either and love on you. (Besides - all your MDC aunties want to see you in pictures!)


----------



## sm3247 (May 9, 2003)

Just wanted to send positive vibes. I'm still ten days before my EDD and I'm trying really hard to be a good sport, but I'm kind of cranky too. I was induced last time too and it was miserable so I know where you're coming from.

Kudos to your DH for taking over and giving you a break and hopefully things will move along in the labor department soon.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

poli,









sending you more labor vibes


----------



## 2boys2girls (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm sure you are tired of hearing this.......! But hang in there! You surely can't go any more than another 24 hrs or so. You definetely sound like your body is doing the work, and you will have your reward soon. I can remember feeling like "Am I really having a baby here, or is this a really bad practical joke!" I know you can't wait to hold your little one, and he will be here very soon! Hang in there, he's coming! He will probably come really fast, because you are so well practiced! We never do know why our bodies play tricks on us, do we?
I'll be praying for you and your little one, for a safe and healthy delivery. God Bless!

Brigitte


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Our chubby, lovely and wonderful baby boy was born Wednesday March 10th at 11:45 PM!!! He was 9lbs and 22inches. We have not picked a name yet.
I will post a birth story and pictures later on









Thank you all for your wonderful support


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulations!







boy:


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats!! He was born on my dd2 b-day!

Welcome baby boy!!!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Woo Hoo! Can not wait for your birth story!

Happy Birthday Baby Boy polihaupt!!!!!!


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

~ Congratulations Polihaupt!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday Baby Polihaupt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo! ~


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS POLIHAUPT!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome Little Boy!!!


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

Yay -- Congratulations!!!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Congratulations! How awesome that he came on his own!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is the birth story and pics









http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...21#post2797621


----------



## magster (May 4, 2004)

Parabéns, Polihaupt, que menino LIIIIINDO!







Tillykke til Hr. Polihaupt med sónnen.









You sound to have had a wonderful birth experience!









Congrats once more, enjoy the babymoon.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

HOORAY!!!!!!
We were thinking of you this weekend!
Annette


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh my gosh, that is one cute baby!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

congratulations!!







s

what a beautiful baby!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

He's adorable, congrats! I so want them to build a birthing center here!


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

He was born on my birthday!! Maybe his birthday will come to be known as March Tench in your home, too.

Congratulations!!


----------

